# Google- Chlorella Superfood Fights Body Fat and Diabetes - Natural News.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Chlorella Superfood Fights Body Fat and Diabetes**Natural News.com**...* absorbs toxins from the intestines, improves digestion, and eases the symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome*, ulcerative colitis and fibromyalgia. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

